# Tetra SafeStart



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I finally found some of this new bacteria-in-a-bottle at Petland, so I nabbed some.

I set up a new 10 gallon tank with a little hang-on-the-back filter and let it run a few days to aerate. Then I dumped 30 ( thirty!) inch-long sailfin mollies in the tank. The next day I poured a bottle of SafeStart in the tank.

That's what you do; you pour in the whole bottle, since apparently it spoils once the bottle is opened, so you cant save any for later. The bottle was a small one good for up to 30 gallons.

Well, here it is a week later, and the tank never got cloudy, the ammonia & nitrite never spiked, and fish are as perky as they were on day one.

All in all, I'd say this stuff really works as advertised, and I recommend it.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Since I started with my aquarium, I have only used Tetra products, I use Tetra Aquasafe, it is the most readily available and good results.
I recommend most Tetra products.


----------

